
Would you take £1m now, or £1,000 a week for the rest of your life? - dll
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/mar/29/would-you-take-1m-now-or-1000-a-week-for-the-rest-of-your-life
======
taylodl
Bottom line - it depends on life expectancy and rate of return on investment.
In my case it's hands-down the best bet to take the £1m now. For her, an 18
year old, it's not. It's nice to have that option and she was smart for
consulting a financial advisor.

